# youtube video



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

just came across this youtube video and want to share. what this guy describes in the beginning is exactly how i experience depersonalization. he has an interesting outlook.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I think we should make him our DP Jesus and follow him around.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

he does look like a jesus, very pretty guy.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

york said:


> I think we should make him our DP Jesus and follow him around.


lol


----------



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

we can start a DP cult


----------



## snow storm (Aug 10, 2010)

york said:


> I think we should make him our DP Jesus and follow him around.


He lacks the beard and the long hair but apart from that I agree he could be our Jesus.


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

Since when did Keanu Reeves start suffering from DP?

All jokes a side I can really relate to what he's saying.


----------

